# Pricing goat milk



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

What area of the country are you in and what do you sell your milk for? I sell for $10 a gallon but I've found many within 100 miles of me selling for $6 a gallon. I have never had complaints on my price but I don't want to feel I'm taking advantage of my customers either


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I base my price on my feed prices, the upkeep of the goats, and my time. I price goats milk at $20/gallon and have no problems selling it for that much.

However, I pay $40+ for a 100# bale of hay.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

See I have no issues either and the goats pay for their feed at this price. You can go to Kroger and but a quart of nasty goat milk for $4 something...mine is much better, fresh, and cheaper than that lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Following. I'm hoping to start selling milk this year. 

One breeder I know sells his milk for $14 a quart :shocked: There seems to be a good market for goat milk around here. I've had a lot people ask if I sell milk.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Following. I'm hoping to start selling milk this year.
> 
> One breeder I know sells his milk for $14 a quart :shocked: There seems to be a good market for goat milk around here. I've had a lot people ask if I sell milk.


Thats what I would have to charge if I did organic!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

His is definitely not organic :lol: I was pretty surprised when I heard what he charged.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow!!! I'm thinking I'll keep my price at what it is now. I dont think I'd be making any profit at any cheaper


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Also, I should have mentioned - I'm in the piedmont region of NC.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

$8.00 a half gallon
$15.00 a gallon
If I could sell it here but I cant Wink Wink.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh haha. We can sell here in Mississippi but there are crazy rules...you can't have more than 9 in milk, can't advertise, must pick up on the property etc...


----------



## Carylc2 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm in the Seattle area and the rules are crazy here too, I'm doing a "goat share" instead of just selling the milk per container. I'm planning on selling at 12.50/gal, and that's reasonable (I think) considering you can get a quart of commercial goat milk at the store that tastes awful for 4.50 and it goes up from there for the more local/rustic looking jars lol. I've heard of ppl selling for $20 a gallon too. I'll let you know how it goes! Haha


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I can't/and don't sell milk here in NY...BUT I am a soap maker and I price my milk at 10.00 per gallon and incorporate that price into each bar of soap. Taking care of goats (if you do it right) is hard work and a lot of money. I think 10 a gallon for small producers is very fair for both consumer and producer.


----------



## HappyHillFarm427 (Jan 30, 2017)

In my opinion it all comes down to cost of up keep and care. Sure you could sell a gallon for $6, but when you incorporate feed, hay, your time, and everything else $10 is reasonable. There are numerous factors that go into price and depending on quality the price should reflect as well. I will be breeding ball pythons as my side project from our goats and quality specimens always fetch a higher price tag. Most "normal" people don't think about those things and just see a price tag, I feel people who actually know what it is their buying and the going rate have much less of an issue with paying whatever price it's listed at.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

"Hypothetically" if I could even consider selling milk for my area (LOL), I'd price mine at $20/gallon.


----------



## PB_Nubians (Jan 17, 2017)

We can not sell raw milk here in Ohio but at the store it is just over $6 a quart.


----------

